# My M&P collection



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

15OR, 9C, 40, and 45

Getting there


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I bought a Pro Series last month, and a 9C this week...

They have replaced my XD collection... Nice guns.

JeffWard


----------



## Gregg1LE (Jan 5, 2009)

Very nice collection of M & P's. I love my 9c.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Thank you, and jeff how do you like the Pro


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> I bought a Pro Series last month, and a 9C this week...
> 
> They have replaced my XD collection... Nice guns.
> 
> JeffWard


Has _Todd_ called you a traitor yet? :anim_lol:


----------

